# Rock N Road Cycles Irvine, CA



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone who frequents this store, has been to the Great Park Criterium or has taken part in the MS 150 Bay to Bay ride knows Randy W. News has it that Randy was involved in a motorcycle accident recently and is banged up pretty bad including several broken bones. He could use a prayer or whatever else you believe in for a speedy recovery. This is a guy who gives a 110% to the cycling community!


----------

